# Salting Prices?



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Just curious what you guys charge for salting? Price for application and price for salt. Thanks for any responses.:waving:


----------



## SNOWPIMP (Dec 28, 2003)

I was wondering that one to I was thinking of starting to salt! I was gona Just charge them all 3X what I have invested in materials for there lots! Unless that isn't enough! I figured I would figure it out as I went!


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

I get $18 per 50# bag of salt, it is an easy way to keep track of useage


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

:waving:


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Figure out what your per # cost is and basic rule for increase...mark it up 200%. Make sure you factor in all your overhead costs.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by kipcom _
> *Figure out what your per # cost is and basic rule for increase...mark it up 200%. Make sure you factor in all your overhead costs. *


so $2.75 a bag x 3 (200%) =$8.25

that is way too cheap IMO


----------



## CMerLand (May 2, 2000)

Guys guys guys. Any of you ever call a plumber to your house, or the phone guy or an appliance technician? All will quote you a price of X dollars for the service call for the first 30 minutes, plus Y dollars for each additional 30 minutes PLUS materials.

Now why should we be any different? Charge a service fee PLUS material costs and not base your charge on what things cost. BILLING X Time Materials is the most assanine thing I ever heard of, and heres an example of why.

Lets say you have to salt 4 properties and those four properties take 1 hour to salt.

One trip requires you to use one ton of salt for the 4 properties and your using bagged salt. Your cost of salt is $ 5.00 a 50 lb bag so material costs for the run are $ 200. Now if your billing at 3x costs then you bill them $ 600 for that salt run. Which leaves you $ 400. Now subtract out labor costs, equipment costs (which better include replacement costs), washing the salter costs, and loading up more salt costs. Lets say those costs are $ 150 dollars which earns you $ 250 for the hour. Pretty good money right?????

Next visit however you only need half as much salt to do the job. So you bill them $ 300 for that salt run, BUTTTT you have exactly the same amount of costs right. Same amount of fuel, same dollars to wash the spreader, same labor costs. So this time you only earned $ 150 for the hour. Still good money, but didnt you just do the exact same amount of work for less money???

Now if you charged $ 50 a visit plus materials with a 2x or 3x or 5x markup (whatever you want) then you know your going to earn $ 200 plus materials everytime you start your truck to go on that run. So now you know youve covered your costs, have already earned a profit, and dont have to throw down excessive salt just to pad your pocket. 

Anyone with me on this???


----------



## gt_racer50 (Dec 4, 2003)

Yes, on salting only, I charge a service charge plus the marked up material.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Thanks guys!:waving: 
Keep it coming.


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

We charge for material by the ton + an hourly rate for the truck


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

I have a ? or 2 ?

I charge $140 per ton cost is $60 per ton loaded

I charge $15 per 50 lb bag cost is 2.95

I spread both bulk and bagged. I have an account that would normally use 10 bags of salt. I try spread it with bulk because I can spit the load with another 2 lots. I charge them $140 min. Because 10 bags at $15 per = $150.00 Even if I spread bulk. If I did the break down I should only charge them $40, so I charge them a 1 ton min. ($140) the max that I would ever use would be 750lbs.

I never want to rip some one off. Am I ?
Does any person charge a min. for bagged or bulk.
Does any body have a similar problem like this one


----------



## NJ Plowman (Dec 10, 2003)

Hey Nate, where can you get bags for $2.75 each ???????

I pay double that here in NJ. :crying:


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Yes, Nate.... that would be correct. Then add in all the other overhead costs associated with applying the salt for the customer. The formula I spoke of is just for the material.

Sometimes you have to "think" outside of the box.


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

nj plowman--- you can get 50lb bags of rock salt at nischwitchs(spelling?) in south plainfield,nj for $4.00 a bag.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Do it best sells by the pallet by me starting at 2.95 per bag
If you buy 12 pallets-truck load-it is about 2.65
includes free delivery.

Town and country sells it for about the same.


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

ELITE ONE, WILL THEY DELIVER TO NJ FOR FREE (ONLY KIDDING) 
any good prices in nj anyone (bagged)


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

> _Originally posted by elite1 _
> *Do it best sells by the pallet by me starting at 2.95 per bag
> If you buy 12 pallets-truck load-it is about 2.65
> includes free delivery.
> ...


I can get it at $2.15 if I take 10 pallets too

kipcom: I thought you were applying for $8.XX a bag, I didnt know you charged a fee too


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

$2.15 is super cheap. Who is your suppier?? I was lucky to find the one I have. Do it best might be a naional company, I realy don't Know.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

$20.00 per bag spread. $25.00 min. for res. $75. min. for comm.


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Big Nate's Plowing _
> *so $2.75 a bag x 3 (200%) =$8.25
> 
> that is way too cheap IMO *


It may not be much if you are dpreading jusy one bag. Almost all the lots I have get at least 10 to 20 bags. $2.75 seems low for salt but use that figure times 10 bags. There is a net profit of $55.00 for 10 minutes work. Sounds good to me. My salt cost more like $3.25 per bag. At 3X that is a spread cost of 10.75 per bag. Ten bags per application leaves a net profit of $75.00, again for 10 minutes work. Do that for ten different lots and you will make $750.00 just in salt.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Most of my customers would never pay to have 10 bags of salt spread. Only Bulk because it is cheaper for them and me. I pay $55.00 per ton loaded at a supplier.

$3.25 per 50 lbs =$130 per ton. 

Charge them a 1/2 or 1 ton min. at $140 per ton. You will make a lot more$. And it will be cheaper for your customers.


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Appreciate all the input so far guys.:waving: I can get rock salt at Farm and Fleet for $1.29 per 50lb. bag. I used to use it but I found a better product.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

$1.29 - i think that i may take a trip to Iowa


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

That's no lie eaither!:waving:


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*salting*

Well I started by buying bags then went to bulk.. buying bulk at a supplier. Then I needed salt when he was not open.. so I set up salt bin with backhoe. had to sell a lot of salt to pay for set up.

old backhoe 13,000
concrete floor 1,100
cover all roof 4,600
gravel 3,000+
rent on industrial property, insurance, lighting what a bundle to have 24 hrs access...

Then figure in F450 truck... 10' SS V box spreader..

you have to sell a lot of salt to pay for salt set up.

Dave


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

Hummmm 1.29 per 50# bag ( thats cheap )  Hey elite !!!! lets make a trip to Iowa


----------



## computerguy (Dec 4, 2003)

*Spreader*

OK, maybe a little off topic here but I think you guys can help. First year out on my own. Picked up a bunch of driveways and a condo assoc. I want to pick up a small spreader probably salt only. Preferably a hitch mount. Reason for the hitch mount is I need to get the snowblower in and out of the bed. So the spreader would have to come off for that. OK, looking for recomendations here on brand/model. Any other thoughts would be appreciated too. I would be doing bagged salt.


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

*hey kip com, pick me up on the way to iowa*

for a 1.29 i'll go, and THE BOSS, can you give me a phone number for that farm and fleet store, i would like to get more info, thanks, rob


----------



## The Boss (Oct 22, 2003)

Farm & Fleet
5900 John Deere Rd. Moline, Illinois, 61265 309-797-8183
:waving:


----------



## SkykingHD (Jan 31, 2002)

*computer guy*

I told of all the costs as there is more to bulk salting than $40+ per ton of salt. There are many other expenses that have to be added to the cost of salt.

Bulk is cheap but you have other expenses.

Dave


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

I get $17.50/50lb bag of spread material. I round up. I also charge the same amount per lb when I use bulk salt which is even cheaper.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

*Computerguy*

You might look at a Fisher SpeedCaster:
http://www.fisherplows.com/spreaders.asp?model=speed

You might also want to look for a swing-a-way model. The model you want will depend on what you intend to put through it. Single stage for dry salt. Two stage for anything damp.


----------



## parrothead (Nov 19, 2003)

i called farm and fleet, the only bags they had at 1.29 were 10 pound bags, the50 pound bags were 2.99 per bag or 139 dollars per 49 bags, which is 2.99 with tax.


----------



## elite1 (Dec 30, 2003)

Computerguy- if you only have to hold a small amount of salt at any given time, consider this idea that I use.

Have another receiver tube welded to the current hitch on your truck. Off set it, as fare to the right (or left) side as possible. My spreader is only about 32 inches wide( guess off the top of my head). I take the tailgate off and I still have access to get a 24 inch blower out. The swing out gate is a nice way to go, but you can't swing it if you have salt in it.

That truck also does a lot of drive ways, so a swing out gate would slow us down. A 2x4 in the bed pocket keeps every thing in place. The passenger just gets out of the truck, and lifts the blower off.

If Farm and Fleet is still at 1.29 I say we all meet in Iowa. I will bring my flat bed trailer. We should maybe call ahead.


----------



## paponte (Oct 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by prizeprop _
> *ELITE ONE, WILL THEY DELIVER TO NJ FOR FREE (ONLY KIDDING)
> any good prices in nj anyone (bagged) *


We sell 50lb rock for $4.25 per bag, and pellet calcium for $10.25 per bag. If you are buying bulk it would be cheaper! Email me or call the office if you are interested. payup


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

As this is my first year plowing and slating on my own, my numbers are a little low. A plowing buddy told me he charges $10 a 5olb bad of salt, so thats' what I do. I've been getting them for $4.99 at Home Depot, so my profit isn't much. But for my one account I charge a minimum salting application of $35, only takes one bag, and is 2 minutes from my house. Next year I know to charge more.


----------



## Great Lakes Snow Removal (Jan 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by elite1 _
> *$1.29 - i think that i may take a trip to Iowa *


Ya, but the problem with that is you end up in Iowa. :waving: :waving:

Steve


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bcf _
> *As this is my first year plowing and slating on my own, my numbers are a little low. A plowing buddy told me he charges $10 a 5olb bad of salt, so thats' what I do. I've been getting them for $4.99 at Home Depot, so my profit isn't much. But for my one account I charge a minimum salting application of $35, only takes one bag, and is 2 minutes from my house. Next year I know to charge more. *


Blue Cheese 
Here in Detroit Area I am paying 2.98 a 50 lb bag at Home Depot or Lowes,Guy at HD told me they are only making 3 cents a bag.

Regards Mikepayup


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

Mike, is that a special price you get from HD, or is taht just the price for your area? Actually, I just bought a skid from Wehrungs(a Do It Best supplier) for $3.79 a bag. I just hope I can keep the unsued bags from becoming bricks over the summer. 
I uses to work for HD, so I know they don't make much profit on some of the things they sell, but they sell alot of them, and they do bring in a good profit on other items.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bcf _
> *Mike, is that a special price you get from HD, or is taht just the price for your area? Actually, I just bought a skid from Wehrungs(a Do It Best supplier) for $3.79 a bag. I just hope I can keep the unsued bags from becoming bricks over the summer.
> I uses to work for HD, so I know they don't make much profit on some of the things they sell, but they sell alot of them, and they do bring in a good profit on other items. *


Yes BCF that is Home Depots everyday price,on monday they were all sold out but Lowes right down the street had the same salt for the same price 2.98 a bag.It doesn't matter if you buy 1 or a whole pallet.By the way its starting to snow in Michigan,2-4 they say.payup

Regards Mike


----------



## bcf (Oct 29, 2003)

point the fans towards Phillly Mike. 

Matt


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bcf _
> *point the fans towards Phillly Mike.
> 
> Matt *


Matt when we are done with it we will try to send it your waypayup .We all need to make some money,just bought that new spreader monday,and G/L insurance last week.

Regards Mike


----------



## Hoopsfan (Aug 15, 2002)

*flykelly*

If you don't mind, where did you get your G/L Insurance and what did they charge?

Thanks


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: flykelly*



> _Originally posted by Hoopsfan _
> *If you don't mind, where did you get your G/L Insurance and what did they charge?
> 
> Thanks *


Hoopsfan
I bought my G/L through Total Ins in Clarkston Mi 248-625-0410 ask for Bill Smith he is the owner,thats one thing I like about Bill I can get him on the phone if I have questions.I can't remeber the carrier off the top of my head. I paid 1000.00 for a million dollars coverage. Any more questions email me at [email protected]

Regards Mike


----------



## Hoopsfan (Aug 15, 2002)

Ok, thanks for the reply.


----------



## JRSlawn (Jan 15, 2004)

I pay 5.99 per 50lbs bags I think that is kind of high how much should i charge for application?


----------



## thartz (Dec 28, 2002)

Here's how I charge so maybe this may work for some.I mark the price of salt per pound that I'm paying at the time of application 2 1/2 of the cost ( around here the supply and demand sets the price on a floating scale.) If I'm applying less than 500 lbs. of salt at the account they get a $35.00 dollar setup charge tacked on.If it is more than 500 lbs they pay no setup charge.Here's my outlook on this to justify the difference in price; If you have a large volume of service to be performed you should get a better deal.It's like giving a volume discount.The more I can do at your account the better the deal I will give.


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Wow! It is amazing the price differences in different regions and areas, and the prices that some of you are paying for salt, both bulk and bagged. Here, I am paying $3.65 per 80# bag at pallet rate (30 bags)*, and I am switching to 50# bags which are $2.85 per bag at pallet rate (49 bags)*. I am currently charging $15 per bag for the 80# bags. Here's the trick though. I am now switching to 50# bags, as the 80# bags are just way too heavy be lifting all night. It's just an injury waiting to happen. I can throw 50# bags all night, but that 80# stuff is for the birds. So, at this rate, I figure it like this; I can pay 109.50 for a pallet of 30 80# bags, with a total of 2400#, OR I can pay $139.65 for a pallet of 49 50# bags, for a total of 2450#. Now, with 50# more, I deduct the cost of one 50# bag, (2.85), that that brings the difference of the two pallets down to about $26. For $26 and the saving of pulled back muscles, I am seriously considering going this route. Granted, I will be handling MORE 50# bags than 80 pounders, but I still think it would be worth it. Now, I know that it still doesn't even comPARE to the $45. per yard (approx. 2200#) by bulk, but I just don't have access yet to store it, and the amount used upon every incident is so variable, that it's still feasible for me to use bags. Any thoughts?


----------



## whit16 (Feb 3, 2004)

No doubt it is worth the price. I was layed up for 3 days couldnt move. All I did was just pull an 80# across the pallet from one side to the other. Strained muscle they called it. I could barely move! 50# er's is it for me now 5 years no problems!!!


----------



## ghost (Jan 23, 2004)

*price*

Grab as much as you can THATS THE NAME OF THE GAME


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

if anyone wants a copy of my lowes reciept for $2.48 a bag let me know, plain and simple, I bought a pallet at andersons and took the reciept to lowes... they beat the $3.20 a bag price PLUS 10% or like $2.88 a bag.... took the lowes receipt to andersons and they price matched lowes at $2.88....... then took the andersons reciept to lowes for the next load and got it for $2.48 . now I just go to lowes, drive in, tell them the number of bags I want, they load I have the MOD paged we say hi, swap weather forcasts and he punches it up

payup payup


----------



## Scenic Lawnscape (Sep 19, 2003)

lol nate and you once called me a thief for getting 2 bags of calcium from depot for the price of reg rock salt, work the system man any way to save a dime you have to respect that


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

you knew I was kidding to begin with.......

whatever works in the endpayup


----------



## teeca (Dec 8, 2003)

i have a question for all of you, and even more so to the person that said they were doing residentals... how do you cover your a** when you sell salting, etc. to there driveways and it ruens the drive? do you sign a waiver or what? just wondering, not bashing! i have thought of it, but what a insurance claim that would be, if you could even claim it on insurance, because i think they (insurance co) would consider that neglagence?


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

In your contract it should state teh negative effects salt may have on concrete and you are not responsible for the reaction from the salt. Also, if the customer asks you to put salt dow, explain to them the negative effects. If they still insist, have them sign the waiver and salt on. Most people know the effects of salt on concrete and vegetation.

Most people here are more worried about the slip and fall liability after salt is applied. You should also have a clause in your contract that states "Customer understands that plowing (or salting) of a particular location may not clear the area to “bare pavement” and that slippery conditions may continue to prevail even after plowing (or application of salt). Customer understands that St. John Mfg. Corp. assumes no liability for this naturally occurring condition. Customer agrees to defend and hold harmless the contractor for any and all trespasses or suits that may arise as a result of this naturally occurring condition."

This was taken directly from my contract.


----------



## teeca (Dec 8, 2003)

that pretty well sums that up, thanks!


----------



## whit16 (Feb 3, 2004)

Now just gotta get ta sign it!!!


----------



## jax1013 (Dec 28, 2002)

*re;$$ salt*

I just bought a pallet of 80lbs(30 bags)at a pre season "deal" of $6.50 per bag..thats for reg. rock salt...also a pallet of cal chloride 50 lbs (56 bags) pre season price $10.65 per bag.(Schoenberg salt) Prices go up 12-01-04 ..so if your paying $2/3.00 be greatful... i keep this on hand for reserve. i get loaded with bulk at $63 a ton..i have about 10 complexes and usually come close to empty by the end of the run..some pay $300 per application the cheapest is $195..i'd rather just salt... then plow. There is more profit in salting than there is in plowing. 
JM


----------



## rcpd34 (Jan 16, 2004)

*Bilk prices*

$63/ton is a decent price. What are other folks paying??


----------



## Mdirrigation (Dec 12, 2003)

There are other factors to consider in the salt pricing other than the cost of the bag or bulk price. Loading , storage , phone calls pricing , waiting for delivery , wear and tear on spreader, sitting on 5 palletts for a season. I use both bulk and bagged , i dont charge by the bag , pound or ton. I charge by the application , my basis is 50 cents per pound , or 25 dollars for a 50 lb bag or $ 1000 .00 per ton. Never do we state the amount of salt applied tonage or number of bags , we do charge for each application , and it may be more than 1 per storm . Plowing and salting is a service , more than that its risk management, provided in extreme conditions at all hours of the day or night . I only use bagged when we cant get bulk , I keep 6 palletts of bagged on hand as emergency back up


----------

